
Facebook is a Growing and Unstoppable Digital Graveyard - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160313-the-unstoppable-rise-of-the-facebook-dead
======
gerryg
Makes me sad when I see fb profile of people who died prematurely when people
post on their profiles on their birthday.

